

Are you any good? I've been playing chess for Millennia... - hownottowrite
http://www.marydeathcomics.com/1/post/2013/04/war-games.html

======
lutusp
Repeating a misspelled word in your title, that is misspelled in the original,
doesn't actually improve things.

s/millenia/millennia/

> 1 point by hownottowrite ...

Your handle is somehow apt.

~~~
hownottowrite
I aim to please.

~~~
lutusp
BTW it was a nice cartoon.

